# Kioti nx4510 hst pulsates in reverse



## patran (Nov 29, 2021)

I noticed a slight pulsation snow blowing while backing up once I finished near the road I turned off the four way flashers and the pulsating stopped. Has anyone experienced any thing like this?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Have you checked your hydro fluid? Also, when is the last time you did a fluid and filter change on it and what hydo fluid did you use? How many hours on the tractor and what year is it?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy patran, welcome to the tractor forum.

I cannot imagine the flashers having anything to do with the "pulsating". I have a heavy mower (1050 lbs) that I have noticed a pulsating when backing up with the mower picked up / load on the tractor. On pavement. I always attributed this phenomena to the heavy load on the rear wheels and the cleats on the tires causing the pulsating. Never noticed it going forward. Check it out, and let me know if this is your case.


----------

